# Rider Stole My Phone - What Can I Do?



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years. 

I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation. 

She asked rudely to use my cell phone, but I declined saying I needed it for the Uber app. So then she starts changing my radio station (she's in the front seat) and talking to people on the radio like she's having a phone conversation. She was either high on drugs or schizophrenic - it was very, very bizarre. 

After a few minutes, she gets angry at me and asks where I'm taking her. I show her on the Uber map where her step-dad put a hotel as a destination. She starts yelling at me saying I'm not taking her there and she thinks I'm going to kill her. I politely ask her where she would like me to take her. She keeps getting belligerent, and I know because she's high/schizophrenic, I can't be rational with her. 

So we pull in to a gas station and she borrows my phone to call someone who can come pick her up. She calls 3 people and talks complete nonsense, including literally just making sounds with her mouth. They all hang up on her. 

Then she says she needs to get a phone number on a piece of paper from her bag in the backseat to call her friend to come get her. I knew then it may be the last time I may see my phone. So I keep an eye on her, also not knowing what she's going to get out of her bag. 

It's at this point I wish I had a concealed license to carry. She takes a while back there and keeps peeking at me while she's whispering to someone who is not there. When she gets her bag out, I finally turn my truck off and walk back around the truck to where she is and politely ask for my phone. She gets very angry at me and denies having my phone. As she grabs her stuff and walks to the corner of the gas station, I ask her 2 more times for my phone. She aggressively tells me to go get in my truck and leave. I didn't know if she was about to attack me or if she had a gun or knife in her bag or what, so I locked my doors, went inside the gas station, and had them call the police. 

When they arrived, she had left on foot, but we heard her yell. The cops went looking for her and I went back inside the gas station. Several minutes later, I see her starting to come through the doors, so I quickly went to the back of the store and stood in the office. I watched on the security cameras there and saw her leave. Not 10 seconds later, a guy paying for stuff ran out the front door because the lady had tried to drive off with his car. She got out and a few minutes later came back in the store and was headed straight back for where I was. Just as she was turning in to the office where I was, the cops came barging in. She tried to run in to the women's restroom but was tackled by the cops, handcuffed, and taken to their car.

In the end...the cops took her to the county mental health hospital, and would be taking her to jail once released from there. They patted her down but could not find my phone. We tried to call it when she was sitting in the police car, but it went straight to voicemail, so she must have turned it off. Later, I saw on my wife's phone where she could see the last place the phone was (Uber tracking feature) when the Uber app was shutdown...so I drove back there with a flashlight and looked around but couldn't find it. I have a meeting on Monday morning with the detective to get my statement and the value of the phone, so they can press charges against her. I reported the incident to Uber, but they are completely useless and just said I should continue working with law enforcement.

However - wouldn't theft be covered under the Uber insurance policy??

I'm stuck with having to pay a $299 deductible for a theft claim with Asurion (through AT&T). Also, I'm a little nervous to drive for Uber again, and my wife pretty much insists I don't...so there goes that income.

It seems like there should more I could do - any ideas??


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Did you go back to look for it in the daytime?


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

Yes - no luck.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm sorry this happened to you and I hope you aren't upset at me doing this but let this be a lesson to other drivers:

You MUST be willing to say "NO" to the passenger or sooner or later you will be sorry! You should have drove off and canceled right when you saw them arguing or even when you saw all the stuff they wanted you to move.

When she started yelling at you (and arguably when she showed signs of being in a bad state of mind) you should have pulled over somewhere safe and insisted the trip was over. Then you should have called the police and told them you had to eject someone from your vehicle who was not of sound mind so they could come check on her.

When she asked for your phone the answer should have been "NO!" always, no matter what. Especially with someone in that condition.

Truth be told you are lucky you weren't injured or even killed. She very well could have had a knife or gun and just started trying to kill you at any moment! In that state she could have did anything.

Again, this isn't to chastize you. It is for other drivers. I've been robbed twice myself as a taxi driver (I drove taxi from 2006 - 2016, then switched to rideshare) and both times it was preventable if I had better awareness/security (but this is another story for another time).

And for the people who think this is a skillless and easy job, well, here you go! It's not. In fact being a taxi driver is more dangerous than being a police officer. And that is basically what you are when you do rideshare.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years. I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation. She asked rudely to use my cell phone, but I declined saying I needed it for the Uber app. So then she starts changing my radio station (she's in the front seat) and talking to people on the radio like she's having a phone conversation. She was either high on drugs or schizophrenic - it was very, very bizarre. After a few minutes, she gets angry at me and asks where I'm taking her. I show her on the Uber map where her step-dad put a hotel as a destination. She starts yelling at me saying I'm not taking her there and she thinks I'm going to kill her. I politely ask her where she would like me to take her. She keeps getting belligerent, and I know because she's high/schizophrenic, I can't be rational with her. So we pull in to a gas station and she borrows my phone to call someone who can come pick her up. She calls 3 people and talks complete nonsense, including literally just making sounds with her mouth. They all hang up on her. Then she says she needs to get a phone number on a piece of paper from her bag in the backseat to call her friend to come get her. I knew then it may be the last time I may see my phone. So I keep an eye on her, also not knowing what she's going to get out of her bag. It's at this point I wish I had a concealed license to carry. She takes a while back there and keeps peeking at me while she's whispering to someone who is not there. When she gets her bag out, I finally turn my truck off and walk back around the truck to where she is and politely ask for my phone. She gets very angry at me and denies having my phone. As she grabs her stuff and walks to the corner of the gas station, I ask her 2 more times for my phone. She aggressively tells me to go get in my truck and leave. I didn't know if she was about to attack me or if she had a gun or knife in her bag or what, so I locked my doors, went inside the gas station, and had them call the police. When they arrived, she had left on foot, but we heard her yell. The cops went looking for her and I went back inside the gas station. Several minutes later, I see her starting to come through the doors, so I quickly went to the back of the store and stood in the office. I watched on the security cameras there and saw her leave. Not 10 seconds later, a guy paying for stuff ran out the front door because the lady had tried to drive off with his car. She got out and a few minutes later came back in the store and was headed straight back for where I was. Just as she was turning in to the office where I was, the cops came barging in. She tried to run in to the women's restroom but was tackled by the cops, handcuffed, and taken to their car.
> In the end...the cops took her to the county mental health hospital, and would be taking her to jail once released from there. They patted her down but could not find my phone. We tried to call it when she was sitting in the police car, but it went straight to voicemail, so she must have turned it off. Later, I saw on my wife's phone where she could see the last place the phone was (Uber tracking feature) when the Uber app was shutdown...so I drove back there with a flashlight and looked around but couldn't find it. I have a meeting on Monday morning with the detective to get my statement and the value of the phone, so they can press charges against her. I reported the incident to Uber, but they are completely useless and just said I should continue working with law enforcement.
> However - wouldn't theft be covered under the Uber insurance policy??
> I'm stuck with having to pay a $299 deductible for a theft claim with Asurion (through AT&T). Also, I'm a little nervous to drive for Uber again, and my wife pretty much insists I don't...so there goes that income.
> It seems like there should more I could do - any ideas??


If you do drive again:
1) front seat off limits to all
2) any pax behavior that is concerning/distracting/threatening, end the ride immediately.
3) and of course, never let a pax use your phone (as if I had to mention that)


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

I can appreciate where you are coming from. However, I also know how easy to is to tell someone else what they should have or shouldn't have done. You have no idea what you would have done had you been in this situation. Obviously, I can look back and realize what I should have done differently. So, I'm not upset at you for what you've said, and I agree with you. It's just a lot easier to critique someone else's experience than it is to actually go through it. You know what I mean, having been robbed twice. Sorry to hear about that.

I really wanted to just drive away before she got in my truck, but she had already put a duffle bag and a small box in my backseat. Should I have driven off with her stuff? Where? How would I get it back to her? Maybe drive it to the police station?
Also,my mind was racing once she made it clear she was high/schizophrenic, trying to figure out how to get out of the situation. But also knowing she was angry and belligerent, had I tried to force her to exit my truck, things could have escalated much faster and more violently. So I was trying to be smart and think of a way to remove myself from the situation without further escalating things worse.



RideshareUSA said:


> If you do drive again:
> 1) front seat off limits to all
> 2) any pax behavior that is concerning/distracting/threatening, end the ride immediately.
> 3) and of course, never let a pax use your phone (as if I had to mention that)


1) Honestly, I'd rather them be in the front seat where I can see them better. Know what I mean?
2) How do you end a ride without increasing the chances of it escalating even worse if the pax is already angry and aggressive towards you?
3) Yes, I agree.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

kw9375 said:


> I can appreciate where you are coming from. However, I also know how easy to is to tell someone else what they should have or shouldn't have done. You have no idea what you would have done had you been in this situation. Obviously, I can look back and realize what I should have done differently. So, I'm not upset at you for what you've said, and I agree with you. It's just a lot easier to critique someone else's experience than it is to actually go through it. You know what I mean, having been robbed twice. Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> I really wanted to just drive away before she got in my truck, but she had already put a duffle bag and a small box in my backseat. Should I have driven off with her stuff? Where? How would I get it back to her? Maybe drive it to the police station?
> Also,my mind was racing once she made it clear she was high/schizophrenic, trying to figure out how to get out of the situation. But also knowing she was angry and belligerent, had I tried to force her to exit my truck, things could have escalated much faster and more violently. So I was trying to be smart and think of a way to remove myself from the situation without further escalating things worse.


Yeah, I know. I've lived it and have been there in all sorts of other crazy similar situations. Believe me. What I'm saying is that being polite or meek when doing this could ultimately get you killed.

It takes a while to learn that when doing the vehicle for hire thing. Basically being a selfish jerk is what you have to be for self preservation. If that meant canceling the ride, locking your doors, and moving her stuff to the curb then that is what you had to do. It's your ass out there.

For example my first robbery in 2007 was two punk kids with knives. My mistake was not questioning which address they ordered the ride from and just letting them get in (taxi). They were also doing the "look around" thing to see who was watching. (they weren't the people who ordered the taxi, it was a crime of opportunity -- rookie mistake!) I got a slash on my face for it and the scar is still there. Second robbery was a man with a gun. He gave me a bad address which I would have recognized if I weren't somewhat new. He was also very nervous.

We live and learn from our mistakes. Some of us learn by blood (I did). Other times we learn by loss (as you did). My intent in saying this is not to rag on you, rather I am hoping others out here can learn from our experiences so they don't have to learn by either blood or loss. Good luck to you, sir.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kw9375 said:


> I can appreciate where you are coming from. However, I also know how easy to is to tell someone else what they should have or shouldn't have done. You have no idea what you would have done had you been in this situation. Obviously, I can look back and realize what I should have done differently. So, I'm not upset at you for what you've said, and I agree with you. It's just a lot easier to critique someone else's experience than it is to actually go through it. You know what I mean, having been robbed twice. Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> I really wanted to just drive away before she got in my truck, but she had already put a duffle bag and a small box in my backseat. Should I have driven off with her stuff? Where? How would I get it back to her? Maybe drive it to the police station?
> Also,my mind was racing once she made it clear she was high/schizophrenic, trying to figure out how to get out of the situation. But also knowing she was angry and belligerent, had I tried to force her to exit my truck, things could have escalated much faster and more violently. So I was trying to be smart and think of a way to remove myself from the situation without further escalating things worse.
> ...


I speak from experience (over 8000 rides).
Yes, you can end the ride at any point, even before it begins. Yes, you could've asked her to remove her property, if not, then you do it. I have been in your position before, both as a rookie and a veteran LOL. YOU are always in control and have the power/authority to end any ride at anytime when circumstances involving your safety and/or comfort are compromised. This is training that Uber of course should, but will never provide because drivers are disposable and replaceable in their business model.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

kw9375 said:


> 2) How do you end a ride without increasing the chances of it escalating even worse if the pax is already angry and aggressive towards you?


Minimize contact. Preferably no contact. If you pull up and see a bunch of boxes and the riders arguing you keep the doors locked, drive right on by and cancel without making eye contact!

If you already stopped and talked to them you just cancel the ride and drive off. Or I guess optionally you could say "OH, they pulled me off the ride. It looks like they gave you another driver!"

If they have their stuff in the car, well, that isn't going to be clean but I learned you are safer forcing the confrontation then and there rather than risking it later when you are driving and are a big target. Again, what if she had a gun or knife and she went nuts on you while you were driving? You would have been better off forcing that confrontation before it even started and just saying "I'm not doing this ride!" in a matter of fact way. It would have been far less of a risk than having a crazy person in your car.

Again, nothing personal. It took me YEARS to learn this. I'm a nice guy by default and it was hard for me to learn that sometimes I gotta be a jerk.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kw9375 said:


> I can appreciate where you are coming from. However, I also know how easy to is to tell someone else what they should have or shouldn't have done. You have no idea what you would have done had you been in this situation. Obviously, I can look back and realize what I should have done differently. So, I'm not upset at you for what you've said, and I agree with you. It's just a lot easier to critique someone else's experience than it is to actually go through it. You know what I mean, having been robbed twice. Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> I really wanted to just drive away before she got in my truck, but she had already put a duffle bag and a small box in my backseat. Should I have driven off with her stuff? Where? How would I get it back to her? Maybe drive it to the police station?
> Also,my mind was racing once she made it clear she was high/schizophrenic, trying to figure out how to get out of the situation. But also knowing she was angry and belligerent, had I tried to force her to exit my truck, things could have escalated much faster and more violently. So I was trying to be smart and think of a way to remove myself from the situation without further escalating things worse.
> ...


If the situation escalates, remove yourself ASAP and call 911. What else can I tell you?



touberornottouber said:


> Yeah, I know. I've lived it and have been there in all sorts of other crazy similar situations. Believe me. What I'm saying is that being polite or meek when doing this could ultimately get you killed.
> 
> It takes a while to learn that when doing the vehicle for hire thing. Basically being a selfish jerk is what you have to be for self preservation. If that meant canceling the ride, locking your doors, and moving her stuff to the curb then that is what you had to do. It's your ass out there.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear about you being victimized. Thankfully, your still here.



kw9375 said:


> I can appreciate where you are coming from. However, I also know how easy to is to tell someone else what they should have or shouldn't have done. You have no idea what you would have done had you been in this situation. Obviously, I can look back and realize what I should have done differently. So, I'm not upset at you for what you've said, and I agree with you. It's just a lot easier to critique someone else's experience than it is to actually go through it. You know what I mean, having been robbed twice. Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> I really wanted to just drive away before she got in my truck, but she had already put a duffle bag and a small box in my backseat. Should I have driven off with her stuff? Where? How would I get it back to her? Maybe drive it to the police station?
> Also,my mind was racing once she made it clear she was high/schizophrenic, trying to figure out how to get out of the situation. But also knowing she was angry and belligerent, had I tried to force her to exit my truck, things could have escalated much faster and more violently. So I was trying to be smart and think of a way to remove myself from the situation without further escalating things worse.
> ...


Oh, almost forgot, stop driving nights.
My shift is 5am - 5pm. No exceptions!


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Oh, almost forgot, stop driving nights.
> My shift is 5am - 5pm. No exceptions!


Well, I work another job full time, from 9am-6pm. I usually drive nights and just pick people up from work and take them home during the week. Then on Friday nights I drive from 8pm until 5am. I'm in a college town so I end up just taking college kids from bars to dorms or frat/sorrority houses. Never had a problem until I drove way out to the lake to pick this crazy lady up. I know why you're saying this though.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kw9375 said:


> Well, I work another job full time, from 9am-6pm. I usually drive nights and just pick people up from work and take them home during the week. Then on Friday nights I drive from 8pm until 5am. I'm in a college town so I end up just taking college kids from bars to dorms or frat/sorrority houses. Never had a problem until I drove way out to the lake to pick this crazy lady up. I know why you're saying this though.


I understand. Keep in mind, you are working the hours that are the riskiest. That said, be proactive with your mindset. Pretend your a cop. Always be alert and learn to assess people and situations as quickly as possible. Be it days or nights, one skill a rideshare driver will always have to refine, is the ability to think quick and act accordingly.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

kw9375 said:


> I can appreciate where you are coming from. However, I also know how easy to is to tell someone else what they should have or shouldn't have done. You have no idea what you would have done had you been in this situation. Obviously, I can look back and realize what I should have done differently. So, I'm not upset at you for what you've said, and I agree with you. It's just a lot easier to critique someone else's experience than it is to actually go through it. You know what I mean, having been robbed twice. Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> I really wanted to just drive away before she got in my truck, but she had already put a duffle bag and a small box in my backseat. Should I have driven off with her stuff? Where? How would I get it back to her? Maybe drive it to the police station?
> Also,my mind was racing once she made it clear she was high/schizophrenic, trying to figure out how to get out of the situation. But also knowing she was angry and belligerent, had I tried to force her to exit my truck, things could have escalated much faster and more violently. So I was trying to be smart and think of a way to remove myself from the situation without further escalating things worse.
> ...


The father ordered the ride. He is the responsible party. The money needs to come from him as well as lost wages and inconvenience.

Oh, and a baseball bat to the head for making his problem yours.


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

Exactly! So maybe I should speak with an attorney...


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Might contact the step father first with a list of damages, then I would think small claims court would be the most appropriate. An attorney can blow through a couple thousand in no time. 

Good luck


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Never give them your phone, if she was high or schyzophrenic then you should have stopped the ride called the police and let them handle her. But at no point do you try and rationalize with someone in that state of mind. It would have been less of a hassle if your first instinct was call the cops.


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Never give them your phone, if she was high or schyzophrenic then you should have stopped the ride called the police and let them handle her. But at no point do you try and rationalize with someone in that state of mind. It would have been less of a hassle if your first instinct was call the cops.


Again, it's easy to sit at a keyboard and criticize someone else's experience. You can't be sure of how you would have handled the situation if you were suddenly and unexpectedly thrown in to it. 
However...ok, so as some of you have suggested, at the first sign of trouble after we were on our way...I stop the ride. I had driven about 10 minutes out to the lake to pick her up, so are you suggesting I pull over on the side of the road where there is nothing? No gas stations, hotels, restaurants or anything? And then what? Take her bags out of the backseat and set them on the side of the road? I'm pretty sure at that point, she would've gone in to a full blown crazy attack on me. 
It's good to have this dialogue though, for other drivers. I don't really need advice on what I should or shouldn't have done during the trip. I'm much more trying to think of a good way to get compensated for my loss/damages. Thanks.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Sorry that happened bro .. distraught or not, karmas a *****, she’ll get hers..


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

Has anyone had experience dealing with Uber and a theft or damage claim? I'm trying to find what their insurance policy covers during a trip. I know I've seen a policy before under the "Waybill".


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kw9375 said:


> I can appreciate where you are coming from. However, I also know how easy to is to tell someone else what they should have or shouldn't have done. You have no idea what you would have done had you been in this situation. Obviously, I can look back and realize what I should have done differently.


I can related to this so much.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kw9375 said:


> You have no idea what you would have done had you been in this situation.





kw9375 said:


> Again, it's easy to sit at a keyboard and criticize someone else's experience. You can't be sure of how you would have handled the situation if you were suddenly and unexpectedly thrown in to it.


I have been in this business for a long time. I have been in the situation that you describe. Therefore, not only can I tell you what I _would_ have done in a situation such as that, I can tell you what I *have* done in a situation such as that.

What you got was what we who have been in this business for some time call a "dumping job". Someone was dumping his "problem" on you. In this case, step-father was the dumper, step-daughter was the "problem". He just wanted that "problem" away from him.

The problem with dumping jobs is that no good ever comes of them. They are always far more trouble than they are worth. You learn to recognise the first signs of them so that they do not make it into your car.

As others have told you already, Clue Numero Uno should have been the two people's arguing when you pulled up to the address. When you see that, go around the corner, let the timer expire, collect your cancellation. This is known as "shuffling". Do not, under any circumstance, allow either party into your car. You will be sorry for it, later. As it turns out, you were.

You must consider the possibilities before you decide on a course of action. Remember, a dumping job is never anything but trouble. Yes, it is a hassle to unload all of that stuff that you already have loaded. As it turned out for you, it was far more of a hassle for you to let this person into your vehicle. It would have taken you a few minutes, perhaps even fifteen minutes to unload your car. At the end of it, you would have been done with it. As it is now, you are out a telephone plus more than fifteen minutes of your time. It is called "cutting your losses and run". When you accept a dumping job, you are going to lose. You are going to lose every time.

Did I ever unload a car? Yes, I did. I had a woman who was quarrelling with her husband. This was in my early days in this business. She was out on the kerb with all of this stuff. I helped her load it into the cab. She got in with her two children. She was going quite a distance. I had a little experience, so, I asked her for some front money. Guess what?

If you guessed that she had no money, *YOU WIN A PRIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

I could have thought "well, I have the cab all packed full, it took me a while to get everything in, it is going to take a while to unload it, again, perhaps someone at the other end has money to pay me." Instead, I knew that usually, if she did not have any money, there was not going to be any money. I unloaded the car while she begged and pleaded with me. I left her, her children and her stuff in the parking lot of the apartment building. Yes, I lost my time and had to eat that loss. I would have had a far larger loss to eat had I hauled her, her children and her junk to where they were going. I cut my losses and I ran.

Another rule: if they touch any of the controls in your car, such as the radio, air condition or anything else except the windows, you give them one warning. If they ignore the warning, you end the trip and put them out onto the kerb. Do not take any nonsense from these people. For the garbage that Uber or Lyft pays you, these people do not own you.

Next rule: You NEVER, but _*NEVER*_, but *NEVER*. but *NEVER* let a customer touch your telephone. You just do not do it. If the customer wants to use it, make up excuses, be an buttwipe, do what you must do, but NEVER hand your customer the telephone.

This is experience typing, here. I have been there. I know what to do. I have done it. I know how to avoid it. For any story that anyone can post here, I can tell one similar. There is not too much that anyone on these Boards can tell me about this business.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

kw9375 said:


> Has anyone had experience dealing with Uber and a theft or damage claim? I'm trying to find what their insurance policy covers during a trip. I know I've seen a policy before under the "Waybill".


The best way is to go through the police. The police can demand the passenger info from Uber and go from there for charges. With a police report you probably also have a reasonable amount of evidence to sue the passenger in small claims court.

I doubt their insurance will cover theft by a passenger of your personal property. I would be shocked if it did.


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As others have told you already, Clue Numero Uno should have been the two people's arguing when you pulled up to the address. When you see that, go around the corner, let the timer expire, collect your cancellation.


Thanks for your thoughtful reply. I appreciate your voice of experience.
The thing is...it was dark, an old country road, and the only way out after pulling up to the mobile home at the lake was to reverse down a lengthy, narrow driveway, lined with trees. I did not get my first clue of them arguing until after I had been waiting for about 30 seconds, after the girl had put one bag in my backseat (I did not load anything in this particular situation, though I usually do), that's when the step-father came out and walked to my side of the truck to talk to me with my window down. Then, she came back out to put a small box in the back seat, and as she got in my truck, this is when the arguing began. However, he was ignoring her. So...I mistakenly made the decision to hope that she would chill once we got her away from step-father. So, it wasn't possible to sniff out this situation in time to just go around the corner and wait for a cancellation. I've done that before when I could smell a fish BEFORE they got in my truck.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years. I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation. She asked rudely to use my cell phone, but I declined saying I needed it for the Uber app. So then she starts changing my radio station (she's in the front seat) and talking to people on the radio like she's having a phone conversation. She was either high on drugs or schizophrenic - it was very, very bizarre. After a few minutes, she gets angry at me and asks where I'm taking her. I show her on the Uber map where her step-dad put a hotel as a destination. She starts yelling at me saying I'm not taking her there and she thinks I'm going to kill her. I politely ask her where she would like me to take her. She keeps getting belligerent, and I know because she's high/schizophrenic, I can't be rational with her. So we pull in to a gas station and she borrows my phone to call someone who can come pick her up. She calls 3 people and talks complete nonsense, including literally just making sounds with her mouth. They all hang up on her. Then she says she needs to get a phone number on a piece of paper from her bag in the backseat to call her friend to come get her. I knew then it may be the last time I may see my phone. So I keep an eye on her, also not knowing what she's going to get out of her bag. It's at this point I wish I had a concealed license to carry. She takes a while back there and keeps peeking at me while she's whispering to someone who is not there. When she gets her bag out, I finally turn my truck off and walk back around the truck to where she is and politely ask for my phone. She gets very angry at me and denies having my phone. As she grabs her stuff and walks to the corner of the gas station, I ask her 2 more times for my phone. She aggressively tells me to go get in my truck and leave. I didn't know if she was about to attack me or if she had a gun or knife in her bag or what, so I locked my doors, went inside the gas station, and had them call the police. When they arrived, she had left on foot, but we heard her yell. The cops went looking for her and I went back inside the gas station. Several minutes later, I see her starting to come through the doors, so I quickly went to the back of the store and stood in the office. I watched on the security cameras there and saw her leave. Not 10 seconds later, a guy paying for stuff ran out the front door because the lady had tried to drive off with his car. She got out and a few minutes later came back in the store and was headed straight back for where I was. Just as she was turning in to the office where I was, the cops came barging in. She tried to run in to the women's restroom but was tackled by the cops, handcuffed, and taken to their car.
> In the end...the cops took her to the county mental health hospital, and would be taking her to jail once released from there. They patted her down but could not find my phone. We tried to call it when she was sitting in the police car, but it went straight to voicemail, so she must have turned it off. Later, I saw on my wife's phone where she could see the last place the phone was (Uber tracking feature) when the Uber app was shutdown...so I drove back there with a flashlight and looked around but couldn't find it. I have a meeting on Monday morning with the detective to get my statement and the value of the phone, so they can press charges against her. I reported the incident to Uber, but they are completely useless and just said I should continue working with law enforcement.
> However - wouldn't theft be covered under the Uber insurance policy??
> I'm stuck with having to pay a $299 deductible for a theft claim with Asurion (through AT&T). Also, I'm a little nervous to drive for Uber again, and my wife pretty much insists I don't...so there goes that income.
> It seems like there should more I could do - any ideas??


The only insurance Uber provides you with is auto insurance. For accidents.


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> The best way is to go through the police. The police can demand the passenger info from Uber and go from there for charges. With a police report you probably also have a reasonable amount of evidence to sue the passenger in small claims court.
> 
> I doubt their insurance will cover theft by a passenger of your personal property. I would be shocked if it did.


Yeah, I think you're right. I have an appointment with the detective Monday morning, so I will get his advice then. 
I also found some info on the Uber insurance, and I can't find any coverage at all other than property damage to a vehicle or someone OTHER THAN ME, or bodily injury to someone. So...hopefully the police can help me out.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Might contact the step father first with a list of damages, then I would think small claims court would be the most appropriate. An attorney can blow through a couple thousand in no time.
> 
> Good luck


Good thinking. The step-father may be liable for damages. Especially since it appears that he knowingly placed you in a vulnerable, perhaps even dangerous, situation.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Not also you lost the phone, but also loss of income since as well, good luck.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

Just wondering what was rider rating? At night I do not take 5.0 and anything below 4.85. I do cancel if by mistake accept someone outside of the range. Also any strange pickup locations counts against rider. This is why it is way more comfortable to drive in area which is familiar to you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kw9375 said:


> ...it was dark, an old country road,


You never go up a road like that. If they will not come down, they must not want a ride. Cancel and eat the cancellation, if you can not shuffle.



kw9375 said:


> . and the only way out after pulling up to the mobile home at the lake was to reverse down a lengthy, narrow driveway, lined with trees.


......then leave them there and start backing down the driveway......................



kw9375 said:


> . So...I *mistakenly* made the decision to hope that she would chill once we got her away from step-father.


It NEVER happens that way. This was a dumping job. Dumping jobs NEVER go well.

Once it went sour, you should have put her out and left her there. If step-father got nasty, summon the police. In the future, do not go up a road where it is difficult to get out.

My market is the Big City. I do not go up streets where there is only one way in and out. If the customer is headed there, he gets out at the corner. If he balks, I call the police. If the pick-up is there and I can not shuffle, I just cancel or, if worried about cancellation rate, just run Lyft until he cancels.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The phone is probably a lost cause and this type of experiences will be few. I agree with the Moderator -- learn to evaluate a situation as you are driving up. They had to be in a heated argument when you got there. Don't think that getting in the car will make them cool down. You will be the next target. Get a little more street wise. Some people have some really screwed up lives and personalities. Do not allow them to drag you into their current event. 
You learned a lesson. Don't waste it and quite. Any type of "odd" behavior outside the car will be an immediate NO STOP by me. 
I do not drive late night, so I rarely have these types of problems. All my pax have just gotten off work and want to get home and take their shoes off.



kw9375 said:


> Again, it's easy to sit at a keyboard and criticize someone else's experience. You can't be sure of how you would have handled the situation if you were suddenly and unexpectedly thrown in to it.
> However...ok, so as some of you have suggested, at the first sign of trouble after we were on our way...I stop the ride. I had driven about 10 minutes out to the lake to pick her up, so are you suggesting I pull over on the side of the road where there is nothing? No gas stations, hotels, restaurants or anything? And then what? Take her bags out of the backseat and set them on the side of the road? I'm pretty sure at that point, she would've gone in to a full blown crazy attack on me.
> It's good to have this dialogue though, for other drivers. I don't really need advice on what I should or shouldn't have done during the trip. I'm much more trying to think of a good way to get compensated for my loss/damages. Thanks.


-------------------------
You are not going to get reimbursed for the phone. Buy a new one and chalk this up to an expensive lesson on night time ride share driving.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I would keep trying to call/track the phone. Eventually someone is going to turn it on. And you need to be looking when it happens. 
Uber insurance only covers the pax. You are responsible for everything else. I carry ride-share insurance.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

kw9375 said:


> Again, it's easy to sit at a keyboard and criticize someone else's experience. You can't be sure of how you would have handled the situation if you were suddenly and unexpectedly thrown in to it.
> However...ok, so as some of you have suggested, at the first sign of trouble after we were on our way...I stop the ride. I had driven about 10 minutes out to the lake to pick her up, so are you suggesting I pull over on the side of the road where there is nothing? No gas stations, hotels, restaurants or anything? And then what? Take her bags out of the backseat and set them on the side of the road? I'm pretty sure at that point, she would've gone in to a full blown crazy attack on me.
> It's good to have this dialogue though, for other drivers. I don't really need advice on what I should or shouldn't have done during the trip. I'm much more trying to think of a good way to get compensated for my loss/damages. Thanks.


You don't know what I do or who I have dealt with doing Uber so don't tell me in just a keyboard crusader, or criticizing just for the fun of it. I didn't give my phone to a crazy person who walked away with it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> I didn't give my phone to a crazy person who walked away with it.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I thought this kind of thing only happend in FL.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

kw9375 said:


> I can appreciate where you are coming from. However, I also know how easy to is to tell someone else what they should have or shouldn't have done. You have no idea what you would have done had you been in this situation. Obviously, I can look back and realize what I should have done differently. So, I'm not upset at you for what you've said, and I agree with you. It's just a lot easier to critique someone else's experience than it is to actually go through it. You know what I mean, having been robbed twice. Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> I really wanted to just drive away before she got in my truck, but she had already put a duffle bag and a small box in my backseat. Should I have driven off with her stuff? Where? How would I get it back to her? Maybe drive it to the police station?
> Also,my mind was racing once she made it clear she was high/schizophrenic, trying to figure out how to get out of the situation. But also knowing she was angry and belligerent, had I tried to force her to exit my truck, things could have escalated much faster and more violently. So I was trying to be smart and think of a way to remove myself from the situation without further escalating things worse.
> ...


Agree 100%. 
The few times I've been a bit nervous about my pax I wish they had been sitting up front where I could see them. 


kw9375 said:


> Well, I work another job full time, from 9am-6pm. I usually drive nights and just pick people up from work and take them home during the week. Then on Friday nights I drive from 8pm until 5am. I'm in a college town so I end up just taking college kids from bars to dorms or frat/sorrority houses. Never had a problem until I drove way out to the lake to pick this crazy lady up. I know why you're saying this though.


Exactly the way I used to drive.

Very rare incident. You'll be fine. 
Your wife needs to worry more about the drunk college girls that want to have fun than the crazy ones. 
But don't tell her that.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have been in this business for a long time. I have been in the situation that you describe. Therefore, not only can I tell you what I _would_ have done in a situation such as that, I can tell you what I *have* done in a situation such as that.
> 
> What you got was what we who have been in this business for some time call a "dumping job". Someone was dumping his "problem" on you. In this case, step-father was the dumper, step-daughter was the "problem". He just wanted that "problem" away from him.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the dump job. I had a request from a company that called an Uber for one of their sick employees. Guy was in the car before I realized what the situation was, and then he refused to get out. The guy puked all the way home, fortunately into the puke bag I gave him. Luckily, there was no harm done. But I would never do it again. The guy could've puked all over my car. I could've caught whatever virus he had and been out sick for a week. I learn my lesson, and what the warning signs are. I should've made a big stink about it. His supervisor was standing right there and I could've called him out on it. Demanded he get them out of my car.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years. I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation. She asked rudely to use my cell phone, but I declined saying I needed it for the Uber app. So then she starts changing my radio station (she's in the front seat) and talking to people on the radio like she's having a phone conversation. She was either high on drugs or schizophrenic - it was very, very bizarre. After a few minutes, she gets angry at me and asks where I'm taking her. I show her on the Uber map where her step-dad put a hotel as a destination. She starts yelling at me saying I'm not taking her there and she thinks I'm going to kill her. I politely ask her where she would like me to take her. She keeps getting belligerent, and I know because she's high/schizophrenic, I can't be rational with her. So we pull in to a gas station and she borrows my phone to call someone who can come pick her up. She calls 3 people and talks complete nonsense, including literally just making sounds with her mouth. They all hang up on her. Then she says she needs to get a phone number on a piece of paper from her bag in the backseat to call her friend to come get her. I knew then it may be the last time I may see my phone. So I keep an eye on her, also not knowing what she's going to get out of her bag. It's at this point I wish I had a concealed license to carry. She takes a while back there and keeps peeking at me while she's whispering to someone who is not there. When she gets her bag out, I finally turn my truck off and walk back around the truck to where she is and politely ask for my phone. She gets very angry at me and denies having my phone. As she grabs her stuff and walks to the corner of the gas station, I ask her 2 more times for my phone. She aggressively tells me to go get in my truck and leave. I didn't know if she was about to attack me or if she had a gun or knife in her bag or what, so I locked my doors, went inside the gas station, and had them call the police. When they arrived, she had left on foot, but we heard her yell. The cops went looking for her and I went back inside the gas station. Several minutes later, I see her starting to come through the doors, so I quickly went to the back of the store and stood in the office. I watched on the security cameras there and saw her leave. Not 10 seconds later, a guy paying for stuff ran out the front door because the lady had tried to drive off with his car. She got out and a few minutes later came back in the store and was headed straight back for where I was. Just as she was turning in to the office where I was, the cops came barging in. She tried to run in to the women's restroom but was tackled by the cops, handcuffed, and taken to their car.
> In the end...the cops took her to the county mental health hospital, and would be taking her to jail once released from there. They patted her down but could not find my phone. We tried to call it when she was sitting in the police car, but it went straight to voicemail, so she must have turned it off. Later, I saw on my wife's phone where she could see the last place the phone was (Uber tracking feature) when the Uber app was shutdown...so I drove back there with a flashlight and looked around but couldn't find it. I have a meeting on Monday morning with the detective to get my statement and the value of the phone, so they can press charges against her. I reported the incident to Uber, but they are completely useless and just said I should continue working with law enforcement.
> However - wouldn't theft be covered under the Uber insurance policy??
> I'm stuck with having to pay a $299 deductible for a theft claim with Asurion (through AT&T). Also, I'm a little nervous to drive for Uber again, and my wife pretty much insists I don't...so there goes that income.
> It seems like there should more I could do - any ideas??


I'm so sorry this happened to you. Your wife is right.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

kw9375 said:


> Has anyone had experience dealing with Uber and a theft or damage claim? I'm trying to find what their insurance policy covers during a trip. I know I've seen a policy before under the "Waybill".


We've all had rides from hell. I'd end the ride the moment things get crazy. If pax doesn't get out, it's just a step down from false imprisonment so call 911.

I had a phone stolen about 5 years ago by Uber pax but I always have had dashcam.

Contacted uber & discovered credit card was cloned and account was fraudulent.

Uber replaced my phone but initially tried to tell me I'd have to submit report to AT&T but I wasn't buying that crap & went to hub & showed dashcam evidence & got $650.00 dropped in my account after uber checked carrier site to confirm phone value.


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

IR12 said:


> We've all had rides from hell. I'd end the ride the moment things get crazy. If pax doesn't get out, it's just a step down from false imprisonment so call 911.
> 
> I had a phone stolen about 5 years ago by Uber pax but I always have had dashcam.
> 
> ...


Oh wow! Yeah, all Uber is telling me right now is to consult with local law enforcement.


----------



## Melika (Jul 8, 2019)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years. I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation. She asked rudely to use my cell phone, but I declined saying I needed it for the Uber app. So then she starts changing my radio station (she's in the front seat) and talking to people on the radio like she's having a phone conversation. She was either high on drugs or schizophrenic - it was very, very bizarre. After a few minutes, she gets angry at me and asks where I'm taking her. I show her on the Uber map where her step-dad put a hotel as a destination. She starts yelling at me saying I'm not taking her there and she thinks I'm going to kill her. I politely ask her where she would like me to take her. She keeps getting belligerent, and I know because she's high/schizophrenic, I can't be rational with her. So we pull in to a gas station and she borrows my phone to call someone who can come pick her up. She calls 3 people and talks complete nonsense, including literally just making sounds with her mouth. They all hang up on her. Then she says she needs to get a phone number on a piece of paper from her bag in the backseat to call her friend to come get her. I knew then it may be the last time I may see my phone. So I keep an eye on her, also not knowing what she's going to get out of her bag. It's at this point I wish I had a concealed license to carry. She takes a while back there and keeps peeking at me while she's whispering to someone who is not there. When she gets her bag out, I finally turn my truck off and walk back around the truck to where she is and politely ask for my phone. She gets very angry at me and denies having my phone. As she grabs her stuff and walks to the corner of the gas station, I ask her 2 more times for my phone. She aggressively tells me to go get in my truck and leave. I didn't know if she was about to attack me or if she had a gun or knife in her bag or what, so I locked my doors, went inside the gas station, and had them call the police. When they arrived, she had left on foot, but we heard her yell. The cops went looking for her and I went back inside the gas station. Several minutes later, I see her starting to come through the doors, so I quickly went to the back of the store and stood in the office. I watched on the security cameras there and saw her leave. Not 10 seconds later, a guy paying for stuff ran out the front door because the lady had tried to drive off with his car. She got out and a few minutes later came back in the store and was headed straight back for where I was. Just as she was turning in to the office where I was, the cops came barging in. She tried to run in to the women's restroom but was tackled by the cops, handcuffed, and taken to their car.
> In the end...the cops took her to the county mental health hospital, and would be taking her to jail once released from there. They patted her down but could not find my phone. We tried to call it when she was sitting in the police car, but it went straight to voicemail, so she must have turned it off. Later, I saw on my wife's phone where she could see the last place the phone was (Uber tracking feature) when the Uber app was shutdown...so I drove back there with a flashlight and looked around but couldn't find it. I have a meeting on Monday morning with the detective to get my statement and the value of the phone, so they can press charges against her. I reported the incident to Uber, but they are completely useless and just said I should continue working with law enforcement.
> However - wouldn't theft be covered under the Uber insurance policy??
> I'm stuck with having to pay a $299 deductible for a theft claim with Asurion (through AT&T). Also, I'm a little nervous to drive for Uber again, and my wife pretty much insists I don't...so there goes that income.
> It seems like there should more I could do - any ideas??


And I thought 199 was bad with Verizon


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Someone stole your cell phone....you should call 911. ?


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

This is why I use a cheap smart phone for Uber with no SIM card. Just connected via wifi to my iPhone which I keep locked in the centre console during trips. If they steal it I’m out $50 max.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Lesson learned : UBER does not give a **** about any of us. We could be dying bleeding on the side of the road from one of their violent pax and all FUber will say is "we are investigating" while they sign up 3 new people to take your dying place.



BigRedDriver said:


> The father ordered the ride. He is the responsible party. The money needs to come from him as well as lost wages and inconvenience.
> 
> Oh, and a baseball bat to the head for making his problem yours.


New protip : if you see people arguing between themselves at the pick up and any one of them attempt to Get in your car, DRIVE OFF!!!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years. I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation. She asked rudely to use my cell phone, but I declined saying I needed it for the Uber app. So then she starts changing my radio station (she's in the front seat) and talking to people on the radio like she's having a phone conversation. She was either high on drugs or schizophrenic - it was very, very bizarre. After a few minutes, she gets angry at me and asks where I'm taking her. I show her on the Uber map where her step-dad put a hotel as a destination. She starts yelling at me saying I'm not taking her there and she thinks I'm going to kill her. I politely ask her where she would like me to take her. She keeps getting belligerent, and I know because she's high/schizophrenic, I can't be rational with her. So we pull in to a gas station and she borrows my phone to call someone who can come pick her up. She calls 3 people and talks complete nonsense, including literally just making sounds with her mouth. They all hang up on her. Then she says she needs to get a phone number on a piece of paper from her bag in the backseat to call her friend to come get her. I knew then it may be the last time I may see my phone. So I keep an eye on her, also not knowing what she's going to get out of her bag. It's at this point I wish I had a concealed license to carry. She takes a while back there and keeps peeking at me while she's whispering to someone who is not there. When she gets her bag out, I finally turn my truck off and walk back around the truck to where she is and politely ask for my phone. She gets very angry at me and denies having my phone. As she grabs her stuff and walks to the corner of the gas station, I ask her 2 more times for my phone. She aggressively tells me to go get in my truck and leave. I didn't know if she was about to attack me or if she had a gun or knife in her bag or what, so I locked my doors, went inside the gas station, and had them call the police. When they arrived, she had left on foot, but we heard her yell. The cops went looking for her and I went back inside the gas station. Several minutes later, I see her starting to come through the doors, so I quickly went to the back of the store and stood in the office. I watched on the security cameras there and saw her leave. Not 10 seconds later, a guy paying for stuff ran out the front door because the lady had tried to drive off with his car. She got out and a few minutes later came back in the store and was headed straight back for where I was. Just as she was turning in to the office where I was, the cops came barging in. She tried to run in to the women's restroom but was tackled by the cops, handcuffed, and taken to their car.
> In the end...the cops took her to the county mental health hospital, and would be taking her to jail once released from there. They patted her down but could not find my phone. We tried to call it when she was sitting in the police car, but it went straight to voicemail, so she must have turned it off. Later, I saw on my wife's phone where she could see the last place the phone was (Uber tracking feature) when the Uber app was shutdown...so I drove back there with a flashlight and looked around but couldn't find it. I have a meeting on Monday morning with the detective to get my statement and the value of the phone, so they can press charges against her. I reported the incident to Uber, but they are completely useless and just said I should continue working with law enforcement.
> However - wouldn't theft be covered under the Uber insurance policy??
> I'm stuck with having to pay a $299 deductible for a theft claim with Asurion (through AT&T). Also, I'm a little nervous to drive for Uber again, and my wife pretty much insists I don't...so there goes that income.
> It seems like there should more I could do - any ideas??


Dang bro


kw9375 said:


> Thanks for your thoughtful reply. I appreciate your voice of experience.
> The thing is...it was dark, an old country road, and the only way out after pulling up to the mobile home at the lake was to reverse down a lengthy, narrow driveway, lined with trees. I did not get my first clue of them arguing until after I had been waiting for about 30 seconds, after the girl had put one bag in my backseat (I did not load anything in this particular situation, though I usually do), that's when the step-father came out and walked to my side of the truck to talk to me with my window down. Then, she came back out to put a small box in the back seat, and as she got in my truck, this is when the arguing began. However, he was ignoring her. So...I mistakenly made the decision to hope that she would chill once we got her away from step-father. So, it wasn't possible to sniff out this situation in time to just go around the corner and wait for a cancellation. I've done that before when I could smell a fish BEFORE they got in my truck.


Hey man I'm sorry this happened but you shouldn't even pick up someone from a location that you described.

People set traps at locations like that. If you are going to do rideshare you "absolutely must" have situational awareness.

You never ever drive into a potential entrapment location ever.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

But the real question is ... did he tip?!


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

kw9375 said:


> Oh wow! Yeah, all Uber is telling me right now is to consult with local law enforcement.


Didn't you even get Uber's obligatory inane message that you'll never be matched with that rider again? Every time I've received one of those, I've responded with "Hell, no one should be matched with this maniac!" To no avail whatsoever. But at least I know i tried.

On the other hand, should you be matched with this despicable human being, you might be able to wrestle your phone back.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years. I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation. She asked rudely to use my cell phone, but I declined saying I needed it for the Uber app. So then she starts changing my radio station (she's in the front seat) and talking to people on the radio like she's having a phone conversation. She was either high on drugs or schizophrenic - it was very, very bizarre. After a few minutes, she gets angry at me and asks where I'm taking her. I show her on the Uber map where her step-dad put a hotel as a destination. She starts yelling at me saying I'm not taking her there and she thinks I'm going to kill her. I politely ask her where she would like me to take her. She keeps getting belligerent, and I know because she's high/schizophrenic, I can't be rational with her. So we pull in to a gas station and she borrows my phone to call someone who can come pick her up. She calls 3 people and talks complete nonsense, including literally just making sounds with her mouth. They all hang up on her. Then she says she needs to get a phone number on a piece of paper from her bag in the backseat to call her friend to come get her. I knew then it may be the last time I may see my phone. So I keep an eye on her, also not knowing what she's going to get out of her bag. It's at this point I wish I had a concealed license to carry. She takes a while back there and keeps peeking at me while she's whispering to someone who is not there. When she gets her bag out, I finally turn my truck off and walk back around the truck to where she is and politely ask for my phone. She gets very angry at me and denies having my phone. As she grabs her stuff and walks to the corner of the gas station, I ask her 2 more times for my phone. She aggressively tells me to go get in my truck and leave. I didn't know if she was about to attack me or if she had a gun or knife in her bag or what, so I locked my doors, went inside the gas station, and had them call the police. When they arrived, she had left on foot, but we heard her yell. The cops went looking for her and I went back inside the gas station. Several minutes later, I see her starting to come through the doors, so I quickly went to the back of the store and stood in the office. I watched on the security cameras there and saw her leave. Not 10 seconds later, a guy paying for stuff ran out the front door because the lady had tried to drive off with his car. She got out and a few minutes later came back in the store and was headed straight back for where I was. Just as she was turning in to the office where I was, the cops came barging in. She tried to run in to the women's restroom but was tackled by the cops, handcuffed, and taken to their car.
> In the end...the cops took her to the county mental health hospital, and would be taking her to jail once released from there. They patted her down but could not find my phone. We tried to call it when she was sitting in the police car, but it went straight to voicemail, so she must have turned it off. Later, I saw on my wife's phone where she could see the last place the phone was (Uber tracking feature) when the Uber app was shutdown...so I drove back there with a flashlight and looked around but couldn't find it. I have a meeting on Monday morning with the detective to get my statement and the value of the phone, so they can press charges against her. I reported the incident to Uber, but they are completely useless and just said I should continue working with law enforcement.
> However - wouldn't theft be covered under the Uber insurance policy??
> I'm stuck with having to pay a $299 deductible for a theft claim with Asurion (through AT&T). Also, I'm a little nervous to drive for Uber again, and my wife pretty much insists I don't...so there goes that income.
> It seems like there should more I could do - any ideas??


Sorry this happened to you. You already know you made several mistakes so thats water over the dam just don't forget the lesson for next time some craziness happens.

You tried to be a good human being and were taken advantage of for your kindness. Unfortunately, no good deed goes unpunished in this gig. The evil villain in this story is the step dad for dumping a very mentally unstable person on you. Good thing the police took her for a psychiatric eval which is what she obviously needs.

I drove the weekend drunk shift for approx 2 years. Craziness comes with that shift occasionally. This however was random craziness, which could occur at anytime.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I thought this only happens with Lyft riders.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Sorry dude. I know this sucks. And this doesn't help now unfortunately.....

One of the reasons I carry a burner phone. As a backup, but also to track the other phone should I loose it. And although I generally don't let people use my phone, if they seem like decent people I have the burner phone that cost me $25. Not a big deal to loose compared to my main phone that ran $800+.


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

kw9375 said:


> I can appreciate where you are coming from. However, I also know how easy to is to tell someone else what they should have or shouldn't have done. You have no idea what you would have done had you been in this situation. Obviously, I can look back and realize what I should have done differently. So, I'm not upset at you for what you've said, and I agree with you. It's just a lot easier to critique someone else's experience than it is to actually go through it. You know what I mean, having been robbed twice. Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> I really wanted to just drive away before she got in my truck, but she had already put a duffle bag and a small box in my backseat. Should I have driven off with her stuff? Where? How would I get it back to her? Maybe drive it to the police station?
> Also,my mind was racing once she made it clear she was high/schizophrenic, trying to figure out how to get out of the situation. But also knowing she was angry and belligerent, had I tried to force her to exit my truck, things could have escalated much faster and more violently. So I was trying to be smart and think of a way to remove myself from the situation without further escalating things worse.
> ...


I agree with you. Everyone reacts differently in different situations and it's easy to always criticize/advise after the fact. I had a similar situation a while back on the highway with some girl high on drugs or something. Wasn't making sense and tried getting out of the car as I was driving in the middle of the highway! I pull up over to the side and she runs out keeps running on the side of the highway, throwing her phone on the highway. I ran after her and tried to calm her down and called the cops while I was at it. Cops get her back in my car after threatening to arrest her. She got back in and then started throwing a fit again and threw her phone (cop retrieved it from the highway and miraculously it was not damaged) at me from the backseat. I had to take the phone away and put the childlocks on and drive her. Funny part is the cops told me to just take the next exit and drop her off on the side of the road. I couldn't in good conscience do that (plus I could have easily been deactivated the following day when she became sober). Drove her home and she ran off inside.

In hindsight, I should never have taken the ride. Her friend had dropped her into my car and asked me to take her home. She even gave me her personal number since she probably knew something crazy might happen during the ride. Anyways, I now have a rule that if someone cannot walk to my car without help, or if someone is ordering for someone else (unless they're clearly sober and have their wits about them), I do not take the ride.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> If you do drive again:
> 1) front seat off limits to all
> 2) any pax behavior that is concerning/distracting/threatening, end the ride immediately.
> 3) and of course, never let a pax use your phone (as if I had to mention that)


You can't do #1 unless you have 4 seats in the back.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

kw9375 said:


> ...she borrows my phone...


I only read far enough to get to the part where something happened that would never happen to me.

But, it happened to you.

Also, you don't have a firm grasp of the word "stole".
You were not threatened or overpowered. You were asked for the phone and handed it over.
That's neither theft or robbery.


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> New protip : if you see people arguing between themselves at the pick up and any one of them attempt to Get in your car, DRIVE OFF!!!


Even with their bags in your back seat?



Seamus said:


> Sorry this happened to you. You already know you made several mistakes so thats water over the dam just don't forget the lesson for next time some craziness happens.
> 
> You tried to be a good human being and were taken advantage of for your kindness. Unfortunately, no good deed goes unpunished in this gig. The evil villain in this story is the step dad for dumping a very mentally unstable person on you. Good thing the police took her for a psychiatric eval which is what she obviously needs.
> 
> I drove the weekend drunk shift for approx 2 years. Craziness comes with that shift occasionally. This however was random craziness, which could occur at anytime.


Thank you Seamus - I appreciate your words.



Jacktheripx said:


> I agree with you. Everyone reacts differently in different situations and it's easy to always criticize/advise after the fact. I had a similar situation a while back on the highway with some girl high on drugs or something. Wasn't making sense and tried getting out of the car as I was driving in the middle of the highway! I pull up over to the side and she runs out keeps running on the side of the highway, throwing her phone on the highway. I ran after her and tried to calm her down and called the cops while I was at it. Cops get her back in my car after threatening to arrest her. She got back in and then started throwing a fit again and threw her phone (cop retrieved it from the highway and miraculously it was not damaged) at me from the backseat. I had to take the phone away and put the childlocks on and drive her. Funny part is the cops told me to just take the next exit and drop her off on the side of the road. I couldn't in good conscience do that (plus I could have easily been deactivated the following day when she became sober). Drove her home and she ran off inside.
> 
> In hindsight, I should never have taken the ride. Her friend had dropped her into my car and asked me to take her home. She even gave me her personal number since she probably knew something crazy might happen during the ride. Anyways, I now have a rule that if someone cannot walk to my car without help, or if someone is ordering for someone else (unless they're clearly sober and have their wits about them), I do not take the ride.


Wow - I'm sorry that happened! You, probably much like me, may likely feel lucky that didn't end in a worse way. So...lesson learned...keep moving forward. Thanks for your comment!



Ssgcraig said:


> You can't do #1 unless you have 4 seats in the back.


Again...I actually prefer PAX in front seat. Makes for better conversation with good people...and helps me keep an eye on questionable people better than if they were in the back.



Terri Lee said:


> I only read far enough to get to the part where something happened that would never happen to me.
> 
> But, it happened to you.
> 
> ...


It is theft when she hid the phone in her clothing and not only wouldn't give it back to me, but denied ever using the phone, even after making multiple calls. I was threatened. I never said I was overpowered. Seems like you read PART of my message and then commented without getting the full story. Not sure where you're coming from since you didn't read the whole message, and you weren't there. Honestly, I can't even figure out why you commented. Oh well.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

What to do with anchors in this situation:

1- If she put bags in and is away from car; lock doors, grab bags, throw them out your drivers side window or open your door and eject bags. Then drive away.

2- if she's in car; grab bags from her super quick and in one motion exit vehicle and say "I'll put these in the trunk for you." Ignore protests. Put them behind car. Pull forward 15 feet. Say, "oh snap I forgot to put your bags in can you please grab them." After she exits throw out any more stuff she left. Then drive away.

Please note: do not run over anchors or pax.


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

Luber4.9 said:


> What to do with anchors in this situation:
> 
> 1- If she put bags in and is away from car; lock doors, grab bags, throw them out your drivers side window or open your door and eject bags. Then drive away.
> 
> ...


Good stuff actually! Lol!


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

IR12 said:


> We've all had rides from hell. I'd end the ride the moment things get crazy. If pax doesn't get out, it's just a step down from false imprisonment so call 911.
> 
> I had a phone stolen about 5 years ago by Uber pax but I always have had dashcam.
> 
> ...


5 years ago? Why do I suspect uber would handle it differently now.



itendstonight said:


> But the real question is ... did he tip?!


Hah....i thought you were gonna say, was she hot?



Uber_Paul83 said:


> This is why I use a cheap smart phone for Uber with no SIM card. Just connected via wifi to my iPhone which I keep locked in the centre console during trips. If they steal it I'm out $50 max.


That is kind of brilliant. What is a good phone that is super cheap like that but will still run the uber app?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> 5 years ago? Why do I suspect uber would handle it differently now.
> 
> 
> Hah....i thought you were gonna say, was she hot?
> ...


To be honest, if she was hot this whole awful episode would be almost tolerable ... almost ...


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Very rare incident. You'll be fine.


Reminds me of this scene from Garp. You have been pre-disastered.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

kw9375 said:


> You have no idea what you would have done had you been in this situation


You are very wrong. I was in very similar situation. Adult daughter arguing with mother. I pull up, jump out to help with luggage, note the commotion, asked who ordered ride, daughter, mom's screaming, "you can't take her, she's gotta go to rehab!"

Enough for me! Sorry ladies I am excising myself from your disfunction. Ride cancelled, I left!

And it isn't exactly brilliant Monday morning quarterbacking to say you do not hand your phone over to someone you've correctly deduced is suffering a psychosis. You certainly don't let them out of your sight while they have your property!

Why you hid from her is beyond me!

Your response to your deserved critiques here is puzzling. Your time to stand up for yourself was when that ***** ripped you off!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

kw9375 said:


> Again...I actually prefer PAX in front seat. Makes for better conversation with good people...and helps me keep an eye on questionable people better than if they were in the back.


The only place I don't like them is directly behind me. Love the pax that will walk over to the passenger side to get in.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jacktheripx said:


> I now have a rule that if someone cannot walk to my car without help, or if someone is ordering for someone else (unless they're clearly sober and have their wits about them), I do not take the ride.


This rule actually has been around for a while. You recently learned of it. What you got was a "dumping job". The "friend" had a "problem". The "friend" could not deal with the "problem". The "friend" decided to dump the "problem" on someone else. "Someone else" was the driver; you.

I tell these people who are dumping their "problem" on me that I am not trained to deal with "problems" like this. They need to get in touch with someone who is. Among the people trained to deal with "problems" such as this are the police.



kw9375 said:


> Even with their bags in your back seat?


Put bags out of car. Leave.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

kw9375 said:


> I can appreciate where you are coming from. However, I also know how easy to is to tell someone else what they should have or shouldn't have done. You have no idea what you would have done had you been in this situation. Obviously, I can look back and realize what I should have done differently. So, I'm not upset at you for what you've said, and I agree with you. It's just a lot easier to critique someone else's experience than it is to actually go through it. You know what I mean, having been robbed twice. Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> I really wanted to just drive away before she got in my truck, but she had already put a duffle bag and a small box in my backseat. Should I have driven off with her stuff? Where? How would I get it back to her? Maybe drive it to the police station?
> Also,my mind was racing once she made it clear she was high/schizophrenic, trying to figure out how to get out of the situation. But also knowing she was angry and belligerent, had I tried to force her to exit my truck, things could have escalated much faster and more violently. So I was trying to be smart and think of a way to remove myself from the situation without further escalating things worse.
> ...


If you see anyone in a confrontation just cancel the ride, if they get confrontational with you before you get the chance to drive off just call the cops. There are plenty of mentally unstable people out there, any sign of potential trouble it's an automatic cancellation.
This is one reason I don't pickup people from bars, most people are cool, but the possibility of picking up someone who is mentally unstable and under the influence of alcohol or drugs is a real possibility. In your case you were trying to be a decent human being and look at what happened, just be glad that you only lost a phone, it could have been much worse. No good deed goes unpunished.
You leaned a valuable lesson, never get involved in other people's domestic issues, it will bite you in the ass. Even if you see someone being assaulted just call the cops.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years. I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation. She asked rudely to use my cell phone, but I declined saying I needed it for the Uber app. So then she starts changing my radio station (she's in the front seat) and talking to people on the radio like she's having a phone conversation. She was either high on drugs or schizophrenic - it was very, very bizarre. After a few minutes, she gets angry at me and asks where I'm taking her. I show her on the Uber map where her step-dad put a hotel as a destination. She starts yelling at me saying I'm not taking her there and she thinks I'm going to kill her. I politely ask her where she would like me to take her. She keeps getting belligerent, and I know because she's high/schizophrenic, I can't be rational with her. So we pull in to a gas station and she borrows my phone to call someone who can come pick her up. She calls 3 people and talks complete nonsense, including literally just making sounds with her mouth. They all hang up on her. Then she says she needs to get a phone number on a piece of paper from her bag in the backseat to call her friend to come get her. I knew then it may be the last time I may see my phone. So I keep an eye on her, also not knowing what she's going to get out of her bag. It's at this point I wish I had a concealed license to carry. She takes a while back there and keeps peeking at me while she's whispering to someone who is not there. When she gets her bag out, I finally turn my truck off and walk back around the truck to where she is and politely ask for my phone. She gets very angry at me and denies having my phone. As she grabs her stuff and walks to the corner of the gas station, I ask her 2 more times for my phone. She aggressively tells me to go get in my truck and leave. I didn't know if she was about to attack me or if she had a gun or knife in her bag or what, so I locked my doors, went inside the gas station, and had them call the police. When they arrived, she had left on foot, but we heard her yell. The cops went looking for her and I went back inside the gas station. Several minutes later, I see her starting to come through the doors, so I quickly went to the back of the store and stood in the office. I watched on the security cameras there and saw her leave. Not 10 seconds later, a guy paying for stuff ran out the front door because the lady had tried to drive off with his car. She got out and a few minutes later came back in the store and was headed straight back for where I was. Just as she was turning in to the office where I was, the cops came barging in. She tried to run in to the women's restroom but was tackled by the cops, handcuffed, and taken to their car.
> In the end...the cops took her to the county mental health hospital, and would be taking her to jail once released from there. They patted her down but could not find my phone. We tried to call it when she was sitting in the police car, but it went straight to voicemail, so she must have turned it off. Later, I saw on my wife's phone where she could see the last place the phone was (Uber tracking feature) when the Uber app was shutdown...so I drove back there with a flashlight and looked around but couldn't find it. I have a meeting on Monday morning with the detective to get my statement and the value of the phone, so they can press charges against her. I reported the incident to Uber, but they are completely useless and just said I should continue working with law enforcement.
> However - wouldn't theft be covered under the Uber insurance policy??
> I'm stuck with having to pay a $299 deductible for a theft claim with Asurion (through AT&T). Also, I'm a little nervous to drive for Uber again, and my wife pretty much insists I don't...so there goes that income.
> It seems like there should more I could do - any ideas??


LOL, this got to be made up story.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> LOL, this got to be made up story.


What world do you live in that you think this couldn't happen? I see nuts all the time like this.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

While I hope the cops can help, you’re probably not going to get your phone back. We are vulnerable when we take complete strangers in our cars. Unfortunately, you ended up getting taken advantage of. 

Thankfully, you were not injured. The burner phone that another person suggested is a great idea. Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Why in the world would you accept a ride knowing this chic is a issue? The stepdad told you that with the threat of cops being called if you don't take her. Second, don't EVER pick up someone with boxes! I cancel if I pickup from a grocery store. It takes them to long to load and unload that crap! Your wife is right... this isn't for you!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

A Moto G7 play is only $199.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

She didn't steal your phone you gave her your phone. Next time don't let a dangerous person in your car, when her father said or else she's going to jail throw the stuff on the ground and leave. You never hand anyone your Uber driver App phone much less a crazy person, next time call 911 and driver her to the police station. and carry pepper spray at least and a pocket knife in case a crazy person attacks you.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Something that has not been mentioned, but needs attention, once you get to your destination, assess the area quickly and position your car in a manner that you can exit the area ASAP if you need to.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I have PAX in the front seat sometimes no big deal if they are normal.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 25, 2019)

Lesson learned.


----------



## VergilMarco (Jun 25, 2019)

Dashcam?


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years.
> 
> I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation.
> 
> ...


Use apple icare not Asurion next time. Lower deductible and cheaper ins premium


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Call the support boys in India. Tell them your story and I'm sure that they'll understand your predicament and pay you for a new phone.

Uber is a great company to work for. They always bend over backwards to support us "partners".


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Get a new phone and quit this garbage gig.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

June132017 said:


> I have PAX in the front seat sometimes no big deal if they are normal.


What's your definition of normal?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years.
> 
> I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation.
> 
> ...


Wow, unbelievable. Hope this turns okay for you.

Only I can think of is that one has to be brutal with cancellations. And, literally, say to [email protected]# with the entire rating system.

Of course, that's easy to say in hindsight. But, if a similar situation happens to me, hopefully will cancel, "rider made me feel unsafe", prior to starting trip.

Cancelling and rejecting are our best defensive moves we can utilize. I say we USE them. ?


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> If you do drive again:
> 1) front seat off limits to all
> 2) any pax behavior that is concerning/distracting/threatening, end the ride immediately.
> 3) and of course, never let a pax use your phone (as if I had to mention that)


1. What if there are more than 3 people? Uber X is for up to four people?

2 & 3 are fine, and since there is no training in this side hustle, you will only learn from experience or this website......

3. Make sure you have chargers for phones.. I phone and Android... Makes it easier on your especially if their phones dies.

for OP, this is very random as most people will have their own phones as they used it to call the ride....

Thanks for sharing your experience, it will help others in the future, sorry it had to happen to you.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Phoenix123 said:


> 1. What if there are more than 3 people? Uber X is for up to four people?
> 
> 2 & 3 are fine, and since there is no training in this side hustle, you will only learn from experience or this website......
> 
> ...


Then the front seat is fair game.
I rarely encounter more than 2 riders as I work days. 3 or more are associated with the social crowd, which is what you primarily get at night.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I hate to tell you this but you should not drive for Fuber. You have a kind heart. I ALWAYS ask myself this very important question. "Is this potential Risky ride worth $3.02?" If the answer is no, I cancel. Or I turn off my phone or simply drive away. And I am still alive


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I know who's house would be getting egged right after I slashed his tires.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

New Uber said:


> I hate to tell you this but you should not drive for Fuber. You have a kind heart. I ALWAYS ask myself this very important question. "Is this potential Risky ride worth $3.02?" If the answer is no, I cancel. Or I turn off my phone or simply drive away. And I am still alive


Like that, turning off the phone thing. Will definitely try that.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

kw9375 said:


> Oh wow! Yeah, all Uber is telling me right now is to consult with local law enforcement.


That was back in the day. Once word gets around that uber is paying for stolen phones, there is an epidemic of false claims with staged video to back it up. Uber can't sustain that.


MiamiKid said:


> Wow, unbelievable. Hope this turns okay for you.
> 
> Only I can think of is that one has to be brutal with cancellations. And, literally, say to [email protected]# with the entire rating system.
> 
> ...


That's how I've been operating. I count the red flags before a pickup, and then make a judgement call. It's not weather I will cancel, it's weather I won't cancel.


----------



## TBNexCHaQ8jrSFTc2JsP (Feb 8, 2016)

We need more rideshare drivers like you, what town and state did this happen in?



kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years.
> 
> I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> I only read far enough to get to the part where something happened that would never happen to me.
> 
> But, it happened to you.
> 
> ...


"Robbery" usually implies force or the threat of force, but refusing to return something which you have momentarily borrowed, and which you have no legal right to keep is certainly "theft".


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> Reminds me of this scene from Garp. You have been pre-disastered.


Loved the book (one of my top 100 favorites) and loved the movie. Close, WIlliams, Lithgow really brought the book to life.


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> She didn't steal your phone you gave her your phone.


What crazy kind of logic makes you think she didn't steal my phone? Yes, I let her borrow my phone. Yes, that wasn't the best idea. However, when I asked for the phone back and she had hidden it, denied ever even using my phone, and wouldn't give it back to me...how in the heck do you think she wasn't stealing my phone?



BlueNOX said:


> Use apple icare not Asurion next time. Lower deductible and cheaper ins premium


Great idea - I'm going to look in to that. As of right now, Asurion will replace my phone for $112, but they don't have the same color. Ugh.



Matthew Thomas said:


> Get a new phone and quit this garbage gig.


Yes, I agree. The thing is, there is absolutely nothing else that I know of that gives the same flexibility.



TBNexCHaQ8jrSFTc2JsP said:


> We need more rideshare drivers like you, what town and state did this happen in?


Fort Worth, Texas


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Sorry that happened bro .. distraught or not, karmas a @@@@@, she'll get hers..


I wonder then.... did kw9375 also earn bad karma in life and finally got his?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I wonder then.... did kw9375 also earn some bad karma somewhere in life as well and finally got his?


Karma is the *original* gift that keeps on giving, so perhaps


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years.
> 
> I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation.
> 
> ...


Probably not much.

I would have taken the stuff out of the car, no way would I take a ride like that. I did in my cab days, and the outcomes were always bad. Live and learn, and I hope you learned a lesson today.

I've driven a cab for some 15 years, and Uber for 5 years, and nothing like this has ever happened to me (insofar is getting something stolen by a rider. Oh wait, one guy took my lunch bag on my front seat, but it contained banana peels and wrappers ). Yours is just a case of bad luck. Also, everyone, back up your phone to the cloud, often !


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

I am very sorry to hear this, but at least you came out ok from this incident. I can tell you that I’m the biggest dick when it comes about ending rides and kicking passengers out of the car. I have over 6k rides and I have learned that the most important thing for me is getting back home to my loved ones ok. Thus, I’m willing to do anything to make sure that I’m able to do so every time. Hopefully you don’t ever encounter a similar situation, but if you do, always listen to your gut. If you show up to a pin, and if there is something off about it, simply drive away and press cancel.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

kw9375 said:


> What crazy kind of logic makes you think she didn't steal my phone? Yes, I let her borrow my phone. Yes, that wasn't the best idea. However, when I asked for the phone back and she had hidden it, denied ever even using my phone, and wouldn't give it back to me...how in the heck do you think she wasn't stealing my phone?
> 
> 
> Great idea - I'm going to look in to that. As of right now, Asurion will replace my phone for $112, but they don't have the same color. Ugh.
> ...


You will be better off stocking the shelves at Walmart, work overnight in a non 24 hour store so customers won't "steal" your phone.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The way i see it is....
Rider requested driver phone.
Driver gave rider the phone.
Rider thought it was a gift and kept the phone.
Driver tried to be an indian giver and ask the phone back after a period of time.
Rider in the right. :redface:

You can't give a total stranger ur phone and not expect it to be stolen.
That and if he couldn't chase after her which is legally allowed to do and retrieve the phone when he got a hold of her and then call the police on what has happened it be fine.

If anyone even grabbed/ripped the phones off the car and legged it... That rider better wish they can run like this guy :roflmao:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> What world do you live in that you think this couldn't happen?


CANADA.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> CANADA.


Either there are no head jobs in Canada, or Uber is illegal there.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Either there are no head jobs in Canada, or Uber is illegal there.


Option 3: You missed my joke.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Option 3: You missed my joke.


The joke is driving in the first place!


----------



## Jerseyboy99 (Jul 10, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> The only insurance Uber provides you with is auto insurance. For accidents.


I'm not sure why you mentioned a concealed weapons permit? You cannot pull your weapon unless there is an immediate threat. In the situation you were in,you would be arrested for assault with a deadly weapon if she reported it or you were caught on camera.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

While we're at it, keep your real wallet secured and out of sight under your seat. Keep a fake wallet with fake credit cards, i.d., money in it in the glove box or console. If robbed or car is stolen there is a chance you'll at least save that.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years.
> 
> I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation.
> 
> ...


Your wife is a wise woman...



touberornottouber said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you and I hope you aren't upset at me doing this but let this be a lesson to other drivers:
> 
> You MUST be willing to say "NO" to the passenger or sooner or later you will be sorry! You should have drove off and canceled right when you saw them arguing or even when you saw all the stuff they wanted you to move.
> 
> ...


Yup...








Another Uber Driver said:


> I have been in this business for a long time. I have been in the situation that you describe. Therefore, not only can I tell you what I _would_ have done in a situation such as that, I can tell you what I *have* done in a situation such as that.
> 
> What you got was what we who have been in this business for some time call a "dumping job". Someone was dumping his "problem" on you. In this case, step-father was the dumper, step-daughter was the "problem". He just wanted that "problem" away from him.
> 
> ...


OP should take father to small claims court for _Dumping_ his problem on the driver.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jerseyboy99 said:


> I'm not sure why you mentioned a concealed weapons permit? You cannot pull your weapon unless there is an immediate threat. In the situation you were in,you would be arrested for assault with a deadly weapon if she reported it or you were caught on camera.


????


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Your wife is a wise woman...
> 
> 
> Yup...
> ...


Jesus Christ, a 16 year old girl ...


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

Jerseyboy99 said:


> I'm not sure why you mentioned a concealed weapons permit? You cannot pull your weapon unless there is an immediate threat. In the situation you were in,you would be arrested for assault with a deadly weapon if she reported it or you were caught on camera.


The thought was more about the reality check of what could've happened. Some of these commenters think they know exactly how the situation went down even though they weren't there. Nothing happened that night that would be made me pull a gun. However, the crazed look in her eyes, as well as actions, and the way she got super aggressive...and not knowing what she had in her bag or on her person...it just made me realize how I may prefer to have the option of protecting myself had the situation been worse.


----------



## uber1987 (Jun 17, 2016)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years.
> 
> I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

New Uber said:


> I hate to tell you this but you should not drive for Fuber. You have a kind heart. I ALWAYS ask myself this very important question. "Is this potential Risky ride worth $3.02?" If the answer is no, I cancel. Or I turn off my phone or simply drive away. And I am still alive


NO RIDE is worth taking for $3.02. That's part of the problem. Oh, and its $2.29 where I am.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

kw9375 said:


> The thought was more about the reality check of what could've happened. Some of these commenters think they know exactly how the situation went down even though they weren't there. Nothing happened that night that would be made me pull a gun. However, the crazed look in her eyes, as well as actions, and the way she got super aggressive...and not knowing what she had in her bag or on her person...it just made me realize how I may prefer to have the option of protecting myself had the situation been worse.


Pepper Gel...it's your friend.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002E6RERU/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Just wish more new drivers would read threads like these.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

kw9375 said:


> may prefer to have the option of protecting myself had the situation been worse.


If you had a weapon, your pax would probably just take it away from you. Better off just hiding again.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Clevername said:


> That night I happened to go home early. Almost every other night I drive right past there and about at that time. It so easily could have been me...


Someone's watching over you bro


----------



## Sdarougar (Jul 11, 2019)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years.
> 
> I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> If you do drive again:
> 1) front seat off limits to all
> 2) any pax behavior that is concerning/distracting/threatening, end the ride immediately.
> 3) and of course, never let a pax use your phone (as if I had to mention that)


Front seat has nothing to do it. Pax can sit in front, front or back makes zero difference if pax want to harm you or be nice to you lol


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

kw9375 said:


> Oh wow! Yeah, all Uber is telling me right now is to consult with local law enforcement.


This is a shot in the dark, but something worth trying.

If it's an Android phone and you use Google Maps, you might be able to pull up the location from a desktop computer if you enabled the Timeline feature on Google Maps. Once the phone is on, it will automatically send its location to the Google Maps database. By logging on to Google Maps through your computer, and accessing the timeline history, you'll have some information on where your phone has been.

Once again, you'll need three things for this work: 1) The phone will have to have been powered on, and left on recently. 2) You already had enabled Timeline on Google Maps before it came up missing. 3) An active data connection from wherever the phone has been located.

Good luck. It's a long shot, but I use Timeline all the time to track my mileage. Hopefully, you took advantage of this feature as well, because it could lead you back to your phone.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Don't be fooled by the slick Uber ads that make the job seem easy, safe and secure.

In reality doing rideshare isn't much different than picking up hitch hikers on the road. What are the chances that a random hitch hiker you just picked up is going to do something bad to you? I'd say it's almost guaranteed, sooner or later. Remember, Uber and Lyft don't do background checks on passengers so it's not much better. You won't know if your next pax is a serial killer, mental patient, methhead, axe murderer or whatever.

Common sense. If you wouldn't pick up random hitch hikers, why would you drive for rideshare? There's a reason why taxi cabs all have bulletproof plexiglass between driver and pax. But in your personal vehicle you are completely vulnerable to attack.

I don't buy the nonsense that doing rideshare is supposed to be a fantastic way to make extra money. In reality you do it because you're likely desperate and really need the money. I'm not judging anyone for being in that situation, you do what you gotta do, but people should be aware of the risks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years.
> 
> I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation.
> 
> ...


Now you know why she was " unwanted" at location you picked her up at.

It Actually sounds like you were lucky.

To just lose the phone.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I'd call a cop


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

I do this too. At the end of each day I can go back to google maps on my computer and see everywhere I've been for the whole day.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

cumonohito said:


> Something that has not been mentioned, but needs attention, once you get to your destination, assess the area quickly and position your car in a manner that you can exit the area ASAP if you need to.


I learned this when I was repoing.

Keep doors locked. Key by itself in ignition. Key fob with finger on panic button in left hand. Four battery mag flashlight within reach of right hand. Park truck pointing in direction out. Never box yourself in.



kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years.
> 
> I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation.
> 
> ...


Did you check for your fone in the car she tried to steal?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years.
> 
> I thought to myself - oh great, what am I getting myself in to?! If I declined the ride at this point, I would've had to take her stuff out of my truck. So, we left and I just hoped she would be ok once she was removed from the situation.
> 
> ...


So we don't haul stuff. They have to call a moving company, grocery's and luggage. You made a lot of mistakes here. I'm surprised uber didn't charge their account. I would drive and keep people in back. You won't make these mistakes again and it's no reason to quit


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you and I hope you aren't upset at me doing this but let this be a lesson to other drivers:
> 
> You MUST be willing to say "NO" to the passenger or sooner or later you will be sorry! You should have drove off and canceled right when you saw them arguing or even when you saw all the stuff they wanted you to move.
> 
> ...


I agree with touberornottouber and others. The time to stop back and give up the ride is when there's any conflict or distraction. Grab your phone, stop the car, turn it off, get out and walk away - take the keys or fob with you. Open the door where they are, which clearly communicates you want them out. Cancel the ride and at least act like you're calling 911. Hope they don't do any damage to the car. If they do cause damage because you're walking away, that likely would have happened anyway, so don't worry about that.

Also, keep the inside of your car pristine and with no clutter and extra stuff. You don't want to have to think about that stuff when you get out of the car.



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> So we don't haul stuff. They have to call a moving company, grocery's and luggage. You made a lot of mistakes here. I'm surprised uber didn't charge their account. I would drive and keep people in back. You won't make these mistakes again and it's no reason to quit


I agree, don't let them sit in front.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

kw9375 said:


> Tuesday night, a guy requested an Uber ride, to which I accepted. When I arrived, he was there, but the ride was for his step-daughter. No big deal. They were arguing and she started putting her stuff in my truck. Then he tells me she needs to leave ASAP because she's criminally trespassing and he's going to call the cops and she'll go to jail for 5 years.


Boyfriend/girlfriend break up rides are literally the most dangerous situations you find yourself in doing this.
People talk about arming themselves for bad neighborhoods, but this can crop up anywhere, at any time of day. 
You can avoid bad neighborhoods, but this has no warning signs.


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

observer said:


> Did you check for your fone in the car she tried to steal?


It's a good thought. Unfortunately, the owner of the car was free to go very quickly. The police questioned him and he left. At that time, I assumed the lady still had my phone. Obviously looking back, we should've searched that guy's vehicle. Oh well. I only ended up having to pay $112 for a new phone. I also just got a new full time job that pays WAY more than my other full time job, so I don't need to drive Uber to supplement my income. Yay.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

kw9375 said:


> I also just got a new full time job that pays WAY more than my other full time job, so I don't need to drive Uber to supplement my income. Yay.


Should we assume this will be your Bye bye post?


----------



## kw9375 (Jan 22, 2019)

Also, it's very frustrating at this point...I'm still trying to argue with Uber about why they're literally doing NOTHING about any of this. I'll get an alert on my phone that they responded to a question, but when I pull it up, it's a blank response. This has happened probably 15-20 times now. They are completely ignoring me now.



cumonohito said:


> Should we assume this will be your Bye bye post?


Maybe. Maybe not. Nobody is forcing anyone to read any of this.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Thats uber support, or lack off. Good luck trying to get them to acknowledge what happened. Just keep at it, and hopefully they might give you some extra $$ your way.


----------



## FLUBBER (Aug 14, 2018)

However - wouldn't theft be covered under the Uber insurance policy??

[/QUOTE]
Nope UBER insurance doesn't cover your phone or personal belongings in the car. Just the car. No PAX ever getting their hands on my phone without a fight I don't care what line of BS they try on me.


----------

